# All Aboard pics



## mario760 (Sep 21, 2015)

Here's my Gilbert All Aboard set. The engine is being cleaned and serviced so it's not in the photos. I've added 3 additional panels so it takes up a 4x8 plywood sheet which is all I have room for. All pieces are original from All Aboard 1964-1966. This is the set my dad bought for me when I was 5 years old.
I wanted to show it set up because you all have been so helpful.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Nice, you have to find some people to put here and there.:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

It really looks great! The panels and accessories look like they are brand new. It is nice to see another All Aboard set up and running. Thanks for posting the pictures.


----------



## mario760 (Sep 21, 2015)

Thanks! It's my goal to keep the set as historically accurate as possible, using only cars, houses and accessories promoted as All Aboard. In time, I'll add more signs and trees. It would be easy to add really cool things from Plasticville by I prefer not to.
Unfortunately, 2 of the cars have broken couplers and they are the type that are molded as part of the bottom so I'm not sure how these can be replaced unless I replace the entire car.


----------



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

Very very nice. I have worked with these panels also for a while. FWIW:Couple observations would be that with the tighter radius it seems to make the speed of the train (If they are on the longer side like mine) inconsistent. It requires more track hook ups from the transformer to help. Also it appears to me that the track (not the panels) is not level from side to side. It looks like the elevation is a little different which also adds to the speed inconsistency. I found that running the engines on DC also helps this problem.
Enclosed is a picture of my setup--Thanks-Larry


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I have had a AF set since 1955 but I had never heard of the "all aboard" sets till
about 2 weeks ago. They look pretty cool. Thanks to both of you for showing your
sets. I think during 1964-1966 I was hunting 2 legged deer on gulf coast beaches.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Very nice..


----------



## mario760 (Sep 21, 2015)

The All Aboard American Flyer sets were the last train sets produced by Gilbert. For those interested, here's what they were in a nutshell taken from a website.

"In 1965 A.C.Gilbert introduced a new concept in model railroading, The American Flyer All Aboard Train Sets. When assembled you had a complete finished layout with scenery. Just put the train on the track and you were ready to go! The sets consisted of prepainted plastic panels with the track and wiring already mounted. By installing the included scenery items such as telephone poles, trees, stop signs and even a tunnel you created a complete train layout. All Aboard Sets came in three different track configurations and could be expanded by adding additional scenic panels. There was even a set of "snow" panels to create a winter scene. Made in 1965 and 1966 All Aboard turned out to be the last train sets made by American Flyer before A.C.Gilbert went out of business in 1967."

Larry, thank you for sharing the great picture of your set.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Larry, once again I am really impressed by your integration of Gilbert accessories with the All Aboard panels. It looks like the outer loop is SHS track. It all works well together.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Mario -- Nice panel set, they really look great, like new.

They make reproduction Pikemaster trucks, which is what it sounds like yours are. The coupler is all plastic and molded as part of the wheel truck. The issue is you need to be able to remove the old truck from the car body and rivet the new one in place. Not an overwhelming task if you have the right tools and patience.


----------

